# Spur Battery - Gibraltar March 2016



## Newage (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All

More Battery madness, this time its Spur battery on the south of Gibraltar. 
Work started on the battery in 1890 and finished in 1902 when a 9.2" BL gun was installed.
The battery has all the normal feature, underground magazines and shell store, it also has a shell lift but as you can imagine it is massive as it has to move 9.5" shells up to the gun.

Although the gun is no longer mounted in Spur battery you don`t have to travel abroad to see it as the gun was removed in 1981 and is on display at IWM Duxford. - WINNER-

Pictures..........







Looking down to the underground section of the battery.






This is the shell lift, complete with elecrtic motor and controls.











The room next door has shell racking (in a poor state now due to fire damage).











This is the 9.5" BL at Duxford.






Well thats all folks.........

Thanks for looking as per there are a few more pictures on my FlickR site to head on over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663884416754

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2016)

If the fire was deliberate why the bloody hell would one do that.........crazy!!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice post! Enjoying looking at all these battery posts!!
Nice to see this one, I used to work at duxford and was all over this gun!
Interesting to see the place it actually came from, thanks for the post!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 23, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> If the fire was deliberate why the bloody hell would one do that.........crazy!!



Not everybody likes our fortifications - especially some of the folks over the border!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 23, 2016)

More goodness from the rock..


----------



## Bones out (Mar 23, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Not everybody likes our fortifications - especially some of the folks over the border!






Indeed, took exception to some sea defence blocks a short while ago.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 24, 2016)

Clean n tidy (apart from the fire damage) Doesn't Gib have mindless mekons with spray cans ? Was the fire deliberate ?


----------

